
Show HN: The Rose League – Live Bachelor in Paradise Fantasy App - lpa22
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-rose-league/id1247208543
======
lpa22
All,

I built this app using the third party React Native WkWebView component
([https://developer.apple.com/documentation/webkit/wkwebview](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/webkit/wkwebview)),
but serving a mobile-optimized React website from it so that it can also be
accessed on Android via
[https://www.theroseleague.com](https://www.theroseleague.com). The app itself
is 4 MB as a result, yet still feels native due to modern webkit
optimizations.

The back-end is .NET Core 2.0 from a docker image on DigitalOcean and SQL
Server as the db. I am using .NET Core's memory cache heavily.

Of note, for the live scoring during the episodes, the latest CI dev package
(last Friday) of SignalR Core is used. With over 1500 users at this point, so
far so good (knock on wood).

App feedback in general, or any questions at all are welcome! And if you
personally do not watch Bachelor in Paradise, but could share with people you
know that watch the show that would be fantastic.

~~~
Lon7
I'll share this with my GF. I'm a bit amazed how much of a dedicated fanbase
the bachelor/bachelorette series has. And most of it is enabled by newer apps.
For every hour my gf spends watching the bachelor she probably spends another
3 or 4 listening to podcasts, watching youtube, and watching snap stories
about it.

If you haven't already, you should try advertising with one of these snapchat
users. As I understand it, they use their snap chat stories to provide
commentary on the bachelor with some paid product advertisements. They get
hundreds of thousands of views.

